# Vape King Shenanigans Thread



## Gizmo (22/8/15)

All the sillyness that happens at Vape King posted here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (3/9/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nibbler (2/10/15)

Juicy juices galore!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MJ INC (2/10/15)

He looks a Happy camper


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/10/15)

Ed Kowalczyk the lead singer of Live is one of us. He paid the Vape King Head Office a visit when he was in Jhb recently.... Bought a bunch of local juices. 

He was vaping on an Ipv D2 with a subtank of sorts... But sounded like he had a pretty big vaping arsenal.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (3/10/15)

That's amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/10/15)

Alex said:


> That's amazing



It was awesome  He is a legend in the music world and in person too  What a nice guy!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (20/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/15)

Vape Fairies 

Thanks for the prezzies @Oliver Barry 






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/7/16)

Vk Bel Airs staff really like their new T-shirts:




And Vape King Fourways's very own mafiosa @Nibbler pretending the new lamp is something a hair dresser would use!



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/16)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/17)

Our staff are pretty cool ♥ Surprise bosses day treats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/2/18)

Richard Van Zyl is an extremely talented photographer and has done a series of photos on the I Love Fourways facebook group. We were lucky enough to be featured in his Fourways at 4am collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/18)

The Toe of Satan is the world's hottest lollipop measuring in at a whopping 9 million Scoville units. 

We thought it would be a fun idea to buy some and get our staff to do the challenge - keep it in your mouth for 5 minutes. 

There will be more of these to come as different branches take on the challenge with a compilation of them at the end!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/19)

More toe of satan


----------



## ShamZ (12/2/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> More toe of satan



That looks fun!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/19)

More toe of Satan


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/19)

Some fun trick shots with the Fourways boys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

Great photos @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

